# [RISOLTO] konsole 4.3.1: emerge (x of y) sparito nel titolo

## fbcyborg

Ciao a tutti, 

fino a quando avevo KDE 3.5 ogni volta che facevo un emerge, in konsole, nella barra del titolo era presente il numero del pacchetto che stava processando/compilando.

E' comodo avere qualcosa nel titolo come "emerge 4 of 10", almeno ci si può regolare, su quanti pacchetti mancano ancora.

Da quando ho Konsole 4.3.1, questo non appare più, e non trovo alcuna opzione/settaggio da fare affinché questo ricompaia.

Qualcuno c'è riuscito?

----------

## ago

se provi un aggiornamento del tipo -DuNaq ?

----------

## fbcyborg

L'opzione -q, fa appunto un emerge in quiet mode, ma non fa in modo che ricompaia quella scritta in konsole... 

E poi mi piace vedere che compila!  :Razz: 

----------

## ago

sono gnomista...non ti so dire...quella puo essere una soluzione ultile...btw se ti da errore la compilazione si ferma..quindi se proprio non ami guardare i sorgenti compilare puoi considerare quella soluzione  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xdarma

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, 
> 
> fino a quando avevo KDE 3.5 ogni volta che facevo un emerge, in konsole, nella barra del titolo era presente il numero del pacchetto che stava processando/compilando.
> 
> E' comodo avere qualcosa nel titolo come "emerge 4 of 10", almeno ci si può regolare, su quanti pacchetti mancano ancora.
> ...

 

prova questo

----------

## fbcyborg

Ottimo grazie proprio quello che cercavo!!!

----------

